# Stupidity?



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

I've never tried ribs with the membrane still on...But I've heard many times that they are hardrer to eat ~ Also, the rub won't penetrate that side of the ribs.  Good Luck and take pics!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 15, 2005)

BFD, pull the membrane! It won't take that long to do!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Oct 15, 2005)

I agree with Nick, Pull the membrane off, You will be glad you did later on. Trust me on this one, I did the same thing a few years back and had company over and was embarrassed when the membrane started to peal off the bone after one bite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

And? The results?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 16, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> I started the ribs a 10 am and the last slab came off the smoker at 6pm. I started a bunch on the WSM. When it came foil time I put them on the Chargriller. When they came out of the foil they went on a Weber kettle to firm up a little.
> 
> Between the last post & now my wife & I bagged & vacpaked them. Now they are in the fridge. The problem now is.. some I rubbed with seasoned salt & pepper, some had Emeril's rib rub, some had Famous Dave's rib rub & some had a home made rub. My sweet wife got the bags mixed up. Now I don't know which is which.
> 
> ...



And you wasted your time cooking???? [-X


----------



## Woodman1 (Oct 16, 2005)

It makes no difference unless it bothers you.


----------



## Lil Griff (Oct 23, 2005)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> The wife is the photographer and didn't get dressed all day.



!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 2, 2005)

So how did the ribs turn out?
Grandma get the hot ones?


----------



## YardBurner (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear that.

Be sure to save the letter. It will become something you cherish.

-YB


----------



## Thom Emery (Nov 3, 2005)

X2


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Nov 3, 2005)

BFD, 

So sorry to hear that.  :badgrin:


----------

